# Help! How do I get out of the TiVo app



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am in the TiVo app and playing around, but I cannot figure out how to get back to the main google app screens... any help?

also, does google have a way to add padding to the screen - always have issues with this tv cutting off the edges.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Figured it out... I was hitting the circle and all I would get is a black screen.

unplugging it and plugging it back in fixed the issue.

still trying to figure out if I can pad the margins


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes from the Android home screen go to settings - device preferences - more - display - screen position. I also had to shrink mine down to 95% it was cutting off things 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Noelmel said:


> Yes from the Android home screen go to settings - device preferences - more - display - screen position. I also had to shrink mine down to 95% it was cutting off things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Not too bad... I just wish the remote could control my sound bar... that is more likely an limitation if the TV I would suggest.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Not too bad... I just wish the remote could control my sound bar... that is more likely an limitation if the TV I would suggest.


Is your soundbar not supported? I have my remote supporting my tv for everything but volume and it uses my soundbar for volume. Perhaps a different model remote than yours. Mine is the remote that came with the Mini Vox.
I don't have soundbar on my tv where my main Tivo is located.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

connie_w said:


> Is your soundbar not supported? I have my remote supporting my tv for everything but volume and it uses my soundbar for volume. Perhaps a different model remote than yours. Mine is the remote that came with the Mini Vox.
> I don't have soundbar on my tv where my main Tivo is located.


It is an older TV doesn't have HDMI ARC so it is hooked up using an optical cable - so the tv cannot control the sound bar.

Leaning more - now trying to pair the Visio sound bar with the TiVo steam. Seems to be struggling


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

bradleys said:


> It is an older TV doesn't have HDMI ARC so it is hooked up using an optical cable - so the tv cannot control the sound bar.
> 
> Leaning more - now trying to pair the Visio sound bar with the TiVo steam. Seems to be struggling


Mine is an old Visio soundbar using audio cable.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It seems to find it but never finishes.

I am put the sound bar in Bluetooth mode, then tell the Stream to search for devices. It finds the sound bar, I select and it says "pairing...". But just clocks and never finishes the connection.

am I missing a step?


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't remember the screen when I did mine, but since that is a Bluetooth symbol and it has a statement about pairing BT devices I'm wondering if it thinks you are connecting it via BT.
These are the instructions I followed. Part 2 was the audio I selected and it configured very easily.
Guides|How To|Get Connected| How to program TiVo remote


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Those directions are for the TiVo DVRs. I have had that working for years.

I am switching over to the TiVo Steam 4K which is really just trying to follow the android software. I will keep googling


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Those directions are for the TiVo DVRs. I have had that working for years.
> 
> I am switching over to the TiVo Steam 4K which is really just trying to follow the android software. I will keep googling


Oh, I see. I didn't realize it would be different UI.


----------

